# Is this too dry?



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

At the outset, I'm sorry if the subject-line question is silly! I have been thinking of posting this for a while.



The grinder is Jx Pro. I started at 1.3. I set 1.375 for Chocolate point (Cp) and 1.4 for Signature Blend (SB) I find these as sweet spots


The brew time on Aeropress is 2 mins including pouring and stirring the water. The method is inverted.


I have tried other brew time 2:30 mins to 4 mins with 15 as the extreme for various coarser settings. I have always gone back to the original settings.


I use the paper filter, which of course does not generate any sediments. I quickly flip to the cup, gently shake to get the sticking powders to the liquid and plunge.


The ratio is 1:5 + 15g additional water. The 20g grind gets 125g water in total. Bizzare, the CP yields 90g liquid, while it is 105-110g yield for the SB. I do not know why.


I take 30 secs to plunge until I hear the hiss sound. I do keep applying pressure - even after the hiss sound to get the last few drops.


The questions are follows (more of educational ones tbh)!



does the puck look too dry? I can clearly see three distinctive patters - The outer ring looks a lot drier than the inner.


Are they just the last bit of sediments, which get stuck on the plunger ?


Why do the distinctive patterns almost disappear when I grind 15g? The higher the grind, the more visible the pattern is.


Is it just a case of an uneven distribution?


The puck stays pretty soggy on the Indian drip filter, irrespective of the grind size and grams.

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I have tried other brew time 2:30 mins to 4 mins with 15 as the extreme for various coarser settings. I have always gone back to the original settings.


 Longer brew times would be better for more "filter" strength brews (1:16 to 1:18) and would use a fine grind, about as fine as you ever grind for manual brews (like moka pot/coarse espresso). I generally leave these ~20min, covered.



Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> does the puck look too dry? I can clearly see two distinctive patters - The outer ring looks a lot drier than the inner.


 If you are stirring & making sure all the coffee is wet, then it can't be too dry. Looks to me like finer grinds are compressed up against the paper whilst the coarser grinds (which take longer to become water logged & sink) are above. This is expected. Some fines also float in the surface oils, this could explain the darker patch on the top of the puck. Ultimately, if you are enjoying what you make, I wouldn't spend too long on analyzing pucks. I can't explain why 15g doses look different.

You don't have an uneven distribution.

Indian drip filter brews under gravity, with no pressure applied, therefore the grinds retain more water at end of brew, as when you hear the hiss you are pressing out excess liquid with the Aeropress. For example I might see 2.8g of liquid, per g of dose, trapped in a Clever Dripper at brew end, 2.5g/g in a Kalita Wave, 2.2g/g in a V60, 1.5g/g in an Aeropress.

A standard Aeropress doesn't perfectly seal& the paper is quite porous, so there is always some silt, not much, but definitely some...as there is in filter coffee (less still, but still some). You can't always see it, but it accounts for the mouthfeel.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Longer brew times would be better for more "filter" strength brews


 I always prefer experimenting, which I will continue.



MWJB said:


> Indian drip filter brews under gravity, with no pressure applied, therefore the grinds retain more water at end of brew


 Correct. We have all grown with this.



MWJB said:


> paper is quite porous, so there is always some silt


 Hmm. Interesting. Never thought for a moment, this happens. I don't think the mesh filter will be any better. Perhaps, one may see more of this.

Thanks for your detailed comments.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The finer you grind, the more silt you'll have (it'll go through the paper or its sides) in the cup and it will contribute to bitter flavours. There are some tricks to reduce this with the AP:

* Grinding coarser (though not too coarse! but you can compensate by steeping longer)
* Use two filters instead of one
* Push gently instead of forcing it through
* Stopping at the hiss

I'd recommend a standard ratio of 1:15 or similar to start with also.

Not possible to tell how fine you're grinding, but generally speaking, with Aeropress you're looking at slightly finer than drip, not really espresso or Turkish grind sizes


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

the_partisan said:


> * Grinding coarser (though not too coarse! but you can compensate by steeping longer)
> * Use two filters instead of one
> * Push gently instead of forcing it through
> * Stopping at the hiss
> ...


 Sorry. I did to see your reply.

A few things I have noticed during the last 1+ week. I take beans out from freezer a day before I need to use, leaving it a cupboard wrapped in a colour bag (on top of the original freezer packaging).



I notice it noticeably bitter in the case of fresh batches from the freezer.


I am using omeuus o1 and o2 mesh micro filters in the last 2 days. I have not seen any noticeable sediments, though may not be able to see it. I understand from @MWJB, it can happen even in the case of a paper filter


The bitterness is still there (more marked in new batches). Even grinding a little coarser (2-3 clicks coarser at 1.425 now from 1.3), brewing a little longer (3.30 mins vs 2:00-2:30 mins before) and 1:6.5 water do not help. May be, a little coarser and/or reduced brew time to 3:00 mins might help.


I am aware these are all within the espresso ranges. Perhaps, it's the of JH's youtube videos effects; though my brew times are a lot longer now. I had put up the brew time to reduce the under extraction issue, which I think is addressed as soon as I moved up from 2 - 2:30 mins.


The metal filter make it a little harder and hence going coarser. The acidity is gone with the revised brew time, grind settings and brew ratio.


Plunge takes about 45 secs. I am now stopping a half-way thru the hiss sound. perhaps, I will stop upon hearing it, as you suggested.


With milk, the nutty and chocolate tastes continue to linger for a while.


I like it with milk, so, I am thinking 1:15 may be too watery. I am also thinking, if I shouldn't freeze the bean, may be get a couple of airscapes, and store the beans in a cupboard. I also hate the cling film wastes.

I buy 2 kg a lot for cost reasons and order fresh batches when I am down to a KG. We consume a KG beans in 15 days between 2.

Apologies for the long post.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> The bitterness is still there (more marked in new batches). Even grinding a little coarser (2-3 clicks coarser at 1.425 now from 1.3) with a little longer (3.30 mins vs 2:30 mins before) brew time for 1:6.5 water doesn't help. May be, a little coarser and/or reduced brew time to 3:00 mins might help.
> 
> 
> I am aware these are all within the espresso ranges.Perhaps, it's the of JH's youtube videos, though my brew times are a lot longer now. I had put up the brew time to reduce the under extraction issue, which I think is addressed as soon as I moved up from 2 - 2:30 mins.


 You won't over-extract, certainly not in a few minutes. So your bitterness is not over-extraction, it is either grinding too fine, or extracting midrange which makes for bitter, flat brews. Your best bet for a short steep is to grind coarser & steep short, a minute should do (less silt & keep extraction low). Stop the plunge when you see liquid disappear from the bed.

See whether 1:10 ratio still gives enough strength?

You ground coarser, but you also steeped longer, this may be keeping you in the mid range same place, as one change can counter-act the other.

Buying beans based on cost only ensures you pay the price that you want, not that they taste good.  You can't fix a bad roast/poor beans by brewing.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Your best bet for a short steep is to grind coarser & steep short, a minute should do (less silt & keep extraction low). Stop the plunge when you see liquid disappear from the bed.


 How coarser from here please? Say, a couple of clicks at a time? Would a minute exclude pouring and stirring time ?



MWJB said:


> See whether 1:10 ratio still gives enough strength?


 Was thinking the same, when I wrote the long post. 👍



MWJB said:


> You ground coarser, but you also steeped longer, this may be keeping you in the mid range same place, as one change can counter-act the other.


 Never struck me. Stupid thinking was keeping the parity.



MWJB said:


> Buying beans based on cost only ensures you pay the price that you want, not that they taste good. 🙂 You can't fix a bad roast/poor beans by brewing.


 It's a long shot for some one, who is used to the superstore brands 🙂 The beans currently under use is the Chocolate Point. It's nice though. Can't think of paying double the price yet. I am not there yet 😀

Thank you! I have got some work cut out tomorrow morning.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> How coarser from here please? Say, a couple of clicks at a time. Would a minute exclude pouring and stirring time ?


 Clicks aren't a standard unit that I can translate to, does the grinder have a suggested setting for pour over? I'd start around there.

You're brewing inverted, add the water, add the coffee, start timer & dunk the coffee floating on the surface to make sure it's all wet, at 0:45 flip, start plunge at 1:00.

Chocolate Point should be fine


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> does the grinder have a suggested setting for pour over? I'd start around there.


 Am grinding at the espresso settings! 😉 The pour over is almost a full forward turn from current levels. I am indeed thinking that will be too coarse with a minute of steep. However, I won't know unless I give it a try. I will post how I got on. Thx


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Am grinding at the espresso settings! 😉 The pour over is almost a full forward turn from current levels. I am indeed thinking that will be too coarse with a minute of steep. However, I won't know unless I give it a try. I will post how I got on. Thx


 Too coarse for what? You're saying the coffee is bitter. You're only going to extract to big hump levels & get past the bitter zone at a fine grind if you steep much longer, at lower brew ratios. But then you have concerns about strength against milk and the coffee will be just at drinking temp before you add milk.

The easiest way to avoid bitterness, with your requirement for strength, is to extract less than you are currently, hence the suggestion to go coarser still.

If you steep for a minute at coarse and the coffee is a bit weak, go a little finer, and/or 90s steep.

Basically, coarse grind for short steep, fine for long.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Too coarse for what?


 Sorry. A few words went walking between too coarse and minute steep. It should have been written as "grinding too coarse (from current ~1.48 to recommended ~2.4 for pour over) with a minute steep may make the coffee too weaker".



MWJB said:


> you have concerns about strength against milk and the coffee will be just at drinking temp before you add milk.


 I know, too many parameters to take care. 😰



MWJB said:


> The easiest way to avoid bitterness, with your requirement for strength, is to extract less than you are currently, hence the suggestion to go coarser still.
> 
> If you steep for a minute at coarse and the coffee is a bit weak, go a little finer, and/or 90s steep.


 I will give it a go and see how I got on.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Sorry. A few words went walking between too coarse and minute steep. It should have been written as "grinding too coarse (from current ~1.48 to recommended ~2.4 for pour over) with a minute steep may make the coffee too weaker".


 Use grind size to get the flavour (e.g. coarser - less bitter), if the result tastes good, but is too weak, tweak the coffee dose.

How much milk are you adding?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> How much milk are you adding?


 Equal amount. For 20g beans, 130g water, 130g milk and no sugar. But, I always taste the black coffee a few times before adding milk. Thank you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Equal amount. For 20g beans, 130g water, 130g milk and no sugar. But, I always taste the black coffee a few times before adding milk. Thank you.


 That's more milk than coffee because some water is lost to the grounds.

I'd maybe use more like 31g coffee to 180g water.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> That's more milk than coffee because some water is lost to the grounds.
> 
> I'd maybe use more like 31g coffee to 180g water.


 I know ! 😂

I lose a 1g water per g of grounds. So, I am effectively left with ~110g liquid, while some of that liquid is already tasted. The only challenge in the entire process is that I am left with just 3/4 mug of coffee with milk, while I want a full mug. I will address this, once I fix the brew issue.

Btw, may I know why 31g coffee please? Thank you, you have been very helpful.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Btw, may I know why 31g coffee please? Thank you, you have been very helpful.


 Because you seem to want 130g of finished coffee that tastes nice & will stand up to a large quantity of milk (let's say ~3% strength, or twice as strong as regular filter coffee).

OK, so how big are your mugs that you want to half fill with coffee & half fill with milk? Easier to understand what you want as an end result, then work back from there.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> how big are your mugs that you want to half fill with coffee & half fill with milk? Easier to understand what you want as an end result, then work back from there.


 350 ml. A few experiments this am did not go well. It was unpleasant to drink and wasn't drinkable, which did not happen before. I can't explain why it was undrinkable, though. I went coarser by a few notches - coarser than table salt. I maintained coarseness for all the tries.



First, 34g, 220g water, water in, coffee, timer and plunge at 60s. It was a total mess as I struggled to add and stir coffee.


Second, 15g, 98g water, coffee, powder, timer, stir and plunged at 90. My wife always loved the fresh ground coffee with milk. It was too acidic for my tongue.


Third, 20g, 130g water, same order. It went horribly wrong as my battery on the scale went for a toss.


I need to exclude 1 and 3, considering the issues. I won't bother filling up the mug, given the AP capacity issue. The water in and powder later is too stressful in the morning (😅). I think I have 2 set up to work on. The old grind setting with less brew time and try 2 this am (but defo coffee powder first).

If I sit back and think, what has changed, only two parameters come to my mind. They are freezing coffee and micro filters. I ruled the micro filters out as the bitterness had creeped-in already. I think freezing/unfreezing are the issues. I leave the unopened bag to thaw at the cup-board temperature. I take out early am for an evening coffee. Perhaps, I need to leave it for a day at least.

I will be running out of chocolate point soon, though. But, I have signature blend, Dr Strangelove and Betty to work on.

Thanks again for the help. Appreciate your time and effort Mark. I will post how I get on, if that may be of interest to anyone.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Second, 15g, 98g water, coffee, powder, timer, stir and plunged at 90. My wife always loved the fresh ground coffee with milk. It was too acidic for my tongue


 If it was too acidic, you extracted too much. Suggests you could still go coarser.

If adding coffee then water is easier, then do that.

Do you keep freezing, thawing. then re-freezing the same beans? You probably just thaw each dose & keep the rest frozen. There shouldn't be a problem grinding from frozen, without thawing, as long as it's not increasing grind effort.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Do you keep freezing, thawing. then re-freezing the same beans? You probably just thaw each dose & keep the rest frozen.


 Thanks.

No. I keep bags of 200-250g each, thaw a bag, and put the opened beans in coffeevac. It barely lasts 3 days max.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Black Cat Signature Blend (roasted 22/2, kept at room temp in original bag) . Target 130g of coffee at 3%TDS.

31g ground as I have been using for V60 & fast Clever brews (29 on a Wilfa flat, coarser end of 1mug V60).

Inverted Aeropress (paper filter), coffee in first, add 180g of water off boil (I just let the rolling stop). Could only add 160g due to bloom (hands up - I underestimated the volume you have to deal with when the big dose blooms), quick back forth stir with AP paddle thingy, then add last 20g of water to 180g total.

Flip at 0:45. Plunge at 1:00. Ended plunge at 1:31 when I could see the liquid give way to the grinds bed.

Result 119g of coffee at 3.06%TDS. No sharp acidity, no bitterness at all, in fact it's as nice a cup as I have had from this coffee & probably the sweetest. Like a nice moka pot brew, but less silty.

So maybe scale down to 150-160g water (26-27.5g coffee), to save on having to top up? Probably back to ~100g of finished coffee.

If you get sharp acidity, go coarser.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Black Cat Signature Blend (roasted 22/2, kept at room temp in original bag) . Target 130g of coffee at 3%TDS.
> 
> 31g ground as I have been using for V60 & fast Clever brews (29 on a Wilfa flat, coarser end of 1mug V60).
> 
> ...


 First, you have been super helpful. Thank you. I have saved the above on my coffee beans excel as a go to benchmark 😊

Second, how would you describe the ground coffee? I do not know V60 or Willa flat? Is it the table salt level or the upper end of espresso please? It will help me try at my end.

Third, I just tried 15g, a little finer than in the morning, 120g water, timed 1:45 mins from pouring water straight from osmio zero and plunge. The plunge time was ~ 45 sec. The coffee was much better than yesterday and this am. It was slightly sour (like lemonade), a little bitter, smooth and full of flavour. I smelled the flavour for the first time in weeks. I am thinking of grinding a little coarser and drop the timer to 90 sec and go from there. I do it know how do you measure the TDS of the coffee. 😊

Cheers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> First, you have been super helpful. Thank you. I have saved the above on my coffee beans excel as a go to benchmark 😊


 You're very welcome, thank me when you're enjoying delicious coffee consistently 



Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Second, how would you describe the ground coffee? I do not know V60 or Willa flat? Is it the table salt level or the upper end of espresso please? It will help me try at my end.


 Way coarser than upper end of espresso. I was hoping your grinder had a recommendation from the manufacturer for pour over/manual drip, if so try the coarser end of this. Coffee grinds are so varied in size, I can't really equate it to salt/sugar. But if the coffee is sour/very acidic, grind coarser. You will know when you have ground too coarse because it will just become weak & start losing sweetness/pleasant acidity.



Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I do it know how do you measure the TDS of the coffee


 It takes a pricey bit of kit, don't worry about that, I was just trying to give an objective insight into whether my plan was feasible & would meet expectation.



Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> It was slightly sour (like lemonade), a little bitter, smooth and full of flavour. I smelled the flavour for the first time in weeks. I am thinking of grinding a little coarser and drop the timer to 90 sec and go from there.


 Sour & a little bitter suggests to me you're hitting a higher extraction than I am, coarser & shorter steep sounds good.

Very low extractions (when not too bland/weak) can be very pleasant, without bitterness, nor sourness. As you extract more (finer grind, longer steep) you can start to increase sourness, a little more still becomes flat/bitter...then further extraction is out of reach for short steeps, no matter how you grind.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Sour & a little bitter suggests to me you're hitting a higher extraction than I am, coarser & shorter steep sounds good.
> 
> Very low extractions (when not too bland/weak) can be very pleasant, without bitterness, nor sourness. As you extract more (finer grind, longer steep) you can start to increase sourness, a little more still becomes flat/bitter...then further extraction is out of reach for short steeps, no matter how you grind.


 Will give it a try later today. Thank you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I hate pictures of grind size, but this might be useful to you...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yb-StwCeAzd7-dxY6NBl8kkcVJuXgH_k/view?usp=sharing

Made another cup: Crankhouse, Peru, La Osa honey, 26:150g, everything else as before. 91g in cup. Again, as good a brew as I have had from this coffee.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> I hate pictures of grind size, but this might be useful to you...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yb-StwCeAzd7-dxY6NBl8kkcVJuXgH_k/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Made another cup: Crankhouse, Peru, La Osa honey, 26:150g, everything else as before. 91g in cup. Again, as good a brew as I have had from this coffee.


 Aww. You are so sweet! 🙏 😆

That's very useful. It looks like a broken bulgur wheat. The consistency of the coffee from different beans is promising. I will start with the lower-end of AP recommendations by JX pro. I will let you know when I make my next coffee.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Third, I just tried 15g, a little finer than in the morning, 120g water, timed 1:45 mins from pouring water straight from osmio zero and plunge. The plunge time was ~ 45 sec. The coffee was much better than yesterday and this am. It was slightly sour (like lemonade), a little bitter, smooth and full of flavour. I smelled the flavour for the first time in weeks. I am thinking of grinding a little coarser and drop the timer to 90 sec and go from there. I do it know how do you measure the TDS of the coffee.


 Made two coffees this am!

Both cases, I stopped on hearing the hiss sound.

First, continued with the above, a little coarser, added coffee (15g), water (120g), started the timer, gave a quick stir, flipped at 1:15 and the plunge took almost a minute. The cup was better than the above. Very mild sourness (I think it is good), a bit bitter. This may be slits. I will go a tad coarser to flip at 1:00.

Second was 26g, lower end of the JX Pro AP setting, added coffee, 150g water, timer, quick stir and flip at 45s. As in the case first case, the pressure was very high. Took a little more than a minute to plunge. It was lemon like sourness, a little of bitterness (I could see a very little sediments) and the cup was not ok. With milk, forget it. I need to go finer and add more time on the clock (may be 1:15-1:30 to plunge).

I normally, put the filter cap as soon as I finish stirring. Perhaps, I should cover with a cup, put the filter before flipping to reduce the excessive pressure. Please note that I have a pretty strong pair of hands. Thanks for reading.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Made two coffees this am!
> 
> Both cases, I stopped on hearing the hiss sound.
> 
> ...


 Were both these cups at the same grind?

My plunges took ~30s with no great resistance, the weight of 1 skinny arm was enough


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Were both these cups at the same grind?


 No. Completely different. The first was 14 and the second was 24. Please see the image references.



MWJB said:


> My plunges took ~30s with no great resistance, the weight of 1 skinny arm was enough 🙂


 It was very hard; I do not see my wife using the AP and she has a skinny arm. Maybe, it's the micro filter, which is very good tbh. It's ameuus - o1 and o2 combo

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ameuus-Stainless-Reusable-Designed-AeroPress/dp/B07MP1DNLF

Made another cup, replicating the first; same parameters, closed with a lid, put the filter cap and flipped at 1:00. Not much difference to the first but, I think I would prefer the first than this cup. I will try with paper and see.

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know why you are changing the grind for the different brew sizes, you shouldn't need to.

I'm thinking you should try around 36-38?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> I don't know why you are changing the grind for the different brew sizes, you shouldn't need to.


 The first dates back to the original setting, which I believed gave me a balanced cup until sourness or bitterness crept in. I want to tweak this further and see where it takes me.

The second is a new grind size based on yesterday's discussion. I am good to experiment this further in the 36-38 range. May be, I will work with 15g / 18g and adjust the ratio accordingly as I don't like wasting coffee beans. I will post what I found with 36-38. Thx


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Made a cup after lunch. I used same parameters like the first, but 36 is the grind size and flipped at 1:00. It was better than the morning second, drinkable, hardly any bitterness, still lemony sour. I would say the coffee was weaker. Tweaking could give a good cup to drink as black or with a little bit of milk. I'm thinking of retaining the grind size of 36, brew a little longer for 90 secs?

I will play with both grind sizes (14 and 36) as we typically make 6 cups a day between 2 of us.

Thanks once again for your valuable inputs.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Made a cup after lunch. I used same parameters like the first, but 36 is the grind size and flipped at 1:00. It was better than the morning second, drinkable, hardly any bitterness, still lemony sour. I would say the coffee was weaker. Tweaking could give a good cup to drink as black or with a little bit of milk. I'm thinking of retaining the grind size of 36, brew a little longer for 90 secs?
> 
> I will play with both grind sizes (14 and 36) as we typically make 6 cups a day between 2 of us.
> 
> Thanks once again for your valuable inputs.


 If still sour try 38? To bump up strength use another gram of coffee?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MWJB said:


> If still sour try 38? To bump up strength use another gram of coffee?


 It is indeed lemony sour to an extent it lingers on the tongue. Better than in the morning at 24.

Yeah, I was thinking of adding another 3 grams, maintain the same ratio (?) and brew to flip at 1:15? I will let you know.

38? Interesting.

The espresso grind size and ratio do make it very interesting indeed for milk.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of adding another 3 grams, maintain the same ratio (?) and brew to flip at 1:15? I will let you know.


 If you make the dose bigger and keep to the same ratio, you won't boost the strength, so just add more coffee to the same amount of water.


----------

